# Skeeter ? Whats the deal this year ?



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Skeeter is probably my favorite lake by far, and I fished it hard last year on the ice. But.....what is going on this year ? Keep seeing the same saddening reports from everyone. Couple crappie, 1 perch, no eyes ? I do know last year the water clarity on the North end was pretty good, not so much this year ? I'm stumped ?


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm killin' the Crappie- No Walleye yet though


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

ive had no problem with the eyes.. ive gone prolly 10 times and caught 40 plus fish.. u just got to get out and move around find the points and humps. your only getting reports from guys that are not catching fish and the guys who get them dont normally post.. ive seen plenty of other fish caught while out there just dont go by what u read go out and find em..


----------



## Jiggin4eyes (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree with Leadcore - I have caught quite a few eyes this year through the ice. Some days have been slower than others, but I haven't been stumped yet. In my experience, if you dont see any lookers of the flasher within a half hour or so, probly time to move around.. Going to hit the North end tomro and hopefully pick up a few more! Good Luck!


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

alot of people suffer from memory catches. They think because they did good the previous year in a certain spot that it will be the same this year. Sometimes that may be the case but more times than not it's not true. Just because you go out to your previous "honey hole" and don't do good doesn't mean all the fish died. They move around and set up in different areas all the time. I assure you there's plenty of fish out there. Just have to put the work in


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Well despite all these reports of dinks I'm going to go sunday. It will be the first time on this lake and I keep hearing about north and south end doing better than the other so I'm just going to head out where I see more guys. Where can I get some waxies near there? Took my boat there when I got it last year and got a map from the bait shop by the docks but was unable to go on the lake due to a leak in the boat, is that bait shop open? Thanks guy


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes the shop is open.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

this is one of the saddest threads ive ever read on this site. makes me wonder why im even here. nothin against anyone, cause i know its true.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

The long walk in. but well worth it.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Showmethecrappie and I are heading over on saturday, and we'll give her heck !


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

fish do swim...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

we have had minimal luck...hard to find something consistent....


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

hardwaterfan said:


> this is one of the saddest threads ive ever read on this site. makes me wonder why im even here. nothin against anyone, cause i know its true.


what part is sad?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Guess what Hardwater is saying is at one time everyone posted there catch. Its what made this 'The fishing site". There was alot of people willing to help one another and probably still is. Dont see too much of it anymore anywhere.
Sure I work for mine but dont mind sharin. Its just a dumb walleye! Oh YA! Fishin1st I shoveled the rest of the way for ya!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Personally, I would LOVE,to post a "CATCH" thread, however,,,,, first I need to catch!!! & maybe like most,there has been more work'in,than out fish'in ???? 
I,had a REAL GOOD, first ice,then last 6 times out, ZIP!!!! -3 diff lakes,but last time out I did manage to roll 1,@ Mil. so I'm almost back! ----------sonar..............


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i have no problem helping anyone who asks.. but im not one to run my mouth on a site looking for a pat on the back say wow u caught a fish.. thats why i really dont say much.. and of all the fish that i have caught this ice season i have not kept 1 for myself so its not like im trying to hog all the fish!! if someone wants to go send me a pm id be more than happy to show ya and help find ya some fish.. ill be out sat all day


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

I think we forget that at some point in our lives someone showed us or told us where to catch fish. I don't think guys are looking for pictures but maybe some general info. Not your way points but maybe a area or a depth or a bait to use. I know guys don't want a big crowd around but no way could all of us together catch them all. Years ago if we would find a single hole with productive fish we would all fish the same hole, yea we had some tangles ,but we all caught fish.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

I and just about everyone else are catching eyes this year at Skeeter Ive already caught 3 times more than I did last year. Its no big secret the packs build up pretty quick where the eyes are biting, I think the key is to stay on the outside edges of the packs and move when the fish move. I have never big a big poster on this website but I to would help anyone.I fish alone 95% of the time and I dont even eat fish but spent 22 hours last weekend chasing them for miles. Vibes 3/16 is what has been working best for me.Blue/silver. Jig are you shovelin paths someone made a nice one last sunday out from 305 ramp?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bret dont think anyone is saying your hoggin fish bud! Im happy for ya and everyone else that does. Hopeful to hook up again SOON! 
Eyewall It could have been. I shoveled my way to the islands. Stuff was light and the shannie pulls alot faster on ice. Guess its a safe bet to say the fish moved north.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Jig, can I hire you to shovel some paths on our side( North)? lol Linda


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

jig,,,,Ive had that idea...worth it??


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

did anyone fish the north end today ? I fished the south end one walleye a hand full of crappies and bluegills


----------

